# Questions about cafe menu on Silver Star



## MDRailfan (Oct 20, 2018)

We're travelling to Tampa so taking the Silver Star vs Meteor and bus

1. Can you get a "plain" Angus Burger as it is says Angus Cheeseburger on the menu?

2. Also has anyone experienced them running out of food on the Silver Star since no Dining Car. Where do they replenish their food, only NYC? This happened once to me on the Adirondack once. We happened to have tubs of peanut butter and bread with us and shared with another passenger.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 20, 2018)

As I recall, the cheeseburger is prepackaged with cheese. I do not believe it can be ordered without cheese.

I have seen the cafe run out of certain menu items. I would be prepared just in case the cafe runs out of your choices.


----------



## jis (Oct 20, 2018)

I have on occasions been able to convince them to take the cheese out and throw it away before nuking the rest. But only on a few occasions. Not always.


----------



## MDRailfan (Oct 29, 2018)

Is the menu on Silver Star same as Northeast Regional café menu


----------



## pennyk (Oct 29, 2018)

MDRailfan said:


> Is the menu on Silver Star same as Northeast Regional café menu


The menus were not the same the last time I was on either train (last summer). Boars Head sandwiches were added to the Northeast Regional cafe menus but were not added to the Silver Star menu. There may be other differences, such as different craft beers, but I only noticed the lack of Boars Head sandwiches on the Star.


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 29, 2018)

MDRailfan said:


> Is the menu on Silver Star same as Northeast Regional café menu


It is not.

Northeast Regional Menu:

https://www.amtrak.com/content/dam/projects/dotcom/english/public/documents/menus/routes/Corridor-Cafe-Menu-061318.pdf

Silver Star Menu:

https://www.amtrak.com/content/dam/projects/dotcom/english/public/documents/menus/routes/Silver-Star-Cafe-Menu-0417.pdf


----------



## MDRailfan (Oct 30, 2018)

ON Silver Menu noticed hot entre selection for 10.00 Anyone know what that could be.



cpotisch said:


> MDRailfan said:
> 
> 
> > Is the menu on Silver Star same as Northeast Regional café menu
> ...


----------



## PVD (Oct 30, 2018)

Boars Head was very strongly identified with the NY area at one time (they originated in Brooklyn) but have long since gone national. Their HQ is actually in Florida now, Publix is their supermarket outlet in that region. Their products have generally been viewed favorably by people who buy deli product. Not sure why they don't have then on the Silvers, NY is stocking them, and I would imagine they would be obtainable now in Florida, unless they are a supermarket exclusive.


----------



## jis (Oct 30, 2018)

It may be the same reason that Acela First Class prepackaged meals somehow cannot be served on the LSL and Capitol Sleeper Lounges.




Corporate analism.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Oct 30, 2018)

This Silver Star menu looks like the regular old menu, so perhaps they just haven't gotten around to switching it up?

I do admit I miss the cinnamon roll on the new and trendy Regional menu, even though it was a poor substitute for a real one from a real restaurant.


----------



## Triley (Nov 8, 2018)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> This Silver Star menu looks like the regular old menu, so perhaps they just haven't gotten around to switching it up?
> 
> I do admit I miss the cinnamon roll on the new and trendy Regional menu, even though it was a poor substitute for a real one from a real restaurant.


You should see the one we carry on the Cascades! Yum!


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 8, 2018)

Triley said:


> Mystic River Dragon said:
> 
> 
> > This Silver Star menu looks like the regular old menu, so perhaps they just haven't gotten around to switching it up?
> ...


You being sarcastic or is it actually a good cinnamon roll?


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Nov 8, 2018)

The one and only time I was on the Cascades, the cafe food was wonderful. I did not have a cinnamon roll, but I did have a cookie, which I believe was from the same bakery, and it was delicious.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 8, 2018)

:huh: Did I hear “cookie”? :huh:

:giggle:


----------



## Triley (Nov 9, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> You being sarcastic or is it actually a good cinnamon roll?


Trust me, you'd know if I was being sarcastic. It's good. I've liked pretty much everything from the bakery, and clearly so do our passengers, based on how much of the goods we sell. I've probably sold more pastries in my year in the Cascades than I did in 3 years on the Regionals


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Nov 9, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> :huh: Did I hear “cookie”? :huh:
> 
> :giggle:


Look up "Schwartz brothers restaurants." You will come to something called "Daniel's Broiler." Go into that website and scroll down the page til you come to the bakery, and you will see a recurring picture of them making the cinnamon rolls and frosting the cookies.  (I found their regular bakery website, too, but it does not have a picture of them frosting the cookies.)


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Nov 9, 2018)

Triley said:


> I've liked pretty much everything from the bakery, and clearly so do our passengers, based on how much of the goods we sell. I've probably sold more pastries in my year in the Cascades than I did in 3 years on the Regionals
> 
> Triley, do not encourage the_traveler. Otherwise, he will have half of us running across the country to get cookies from the Cascades for him :giggle: .


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Nov 9, 2018)

Sorry for being silly  --I posted before I read about the CA wildfire in "what are you doing now," and this is obviously not the best time for my silly jokes.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 9, 2018)

It appears that the guest's questions have been answered (with some extra information on the side).  Accordingly, we are closing this topic.


----------

